

Engineering Director of Graph Search - Lars Rasmussen - does reddit AMA - andreasklinger
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/18jb6d/i_am_the_pointyhaired_engineering_director_for/c8fbw4v

======
andreasklinger
I took the liberty to ask why platforms and APIs today stink. Most of them
guard their core functions and move back to become destination sites

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/18jb6d/i_am_the_pointy...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/18jb6d/i_am_the_pointyhaired_engineering_director_for/c8fbw4v)

